# Clomid



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

hello ladies   

have any of you had any success, or known of anyone to have had any with clomid?

ta muchly


----------



## cMac (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Emma

I tried clomid last year and got a positive on cycle 4, sadly lost it soon after but I defintely viewed it as a clomid success as I have never been pregnant before.  It can be a bit of a head fryer depending on how you cope with the side effects, but as you have done IVF it should be a walk in the park!  

Good luck


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks cmac, i think its the side effects that worry me really


----------



## trigger33 (May 17, 2010)

HI side effects vary for everyone so i wouldn't be too stressed about it. I had a rough time on it but i also have other health issues that didn't help.
The worst for me was hot flushes, mood swings, ovarian pain and feeling sick.
I would recommend that you be monitored, i wasn't and it didn't go well. By the time they listened to me and i got a scan i had already developed cysts.
I was put on it by a gynae who shouldn't really have prescribed it and gave me too high a dose  
I know it was wrong to take it but i was asked did i want to get pregnant or not and out of desparation i did. Anyway, the reason it didn't work for me was it transpired my dh's morpology was too low and t would never have worked.
So, also make sure he has an SA unless you already know he's in full working orser. I hope that helps and i haven't freaked you out, like i said i have other health issues so that may be why it didn't agree with me.

On a good note, i am now being prescribed Puragon injections but as a result of previos treatmnet i'm no longer afraid to stand up for myself and won't take it till dh morphology is better.

Take care and i hope you have a bfp soon.


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks trigger    yip, both have been checked and everything is okay, our dr just thought that as clomid is really the only thing we haven't tried, then we'd give it a go.

good luck to you too


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

I was on clomid for nearly a year it was a horrendous experience i was so depressed, sadly nothing happened for us. Dr McManus couldnt believe that i was on it for as long. I was that bad hubby stopped me from taking them and threw tablets into the bin.

When i first saw the gynae doc there was no mention of pcos and when i had my last review appt it was me who mentioned it and she had said i had it. Before that there was no mention of me having it.

Im currently not taking anything just biding my time.

Good luck, every body is different.

Jillyhen x


----------



## cMac (Mar 31, 2010)

Emma I just wanted to add a little onto my original post.  As tough as clomid was sometimes, I would not never have taken it, I'm glad I did.  I felt in charge and in control of my own fertility  and that something positive was happening. The times when I felt down were strongly linked to the feelings that infertilty give you, the clomid just made them a little worse.  So there were good points and bad points.

My advice would be give yourself a limit, for example 6 cycles, they say that if if hasn't worked in the first 3 cycles then it probably isn't going to.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Emma

Meant to put on my post yesterday that when i was on the clomid i felt the ovualation pains for the first time, as cMac says it has its good and bad points.

Jillyhen x


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks ladies   

is that right about the three month thing? thats worth knowing.

i thought i handled the ivf drugs alright so i'm hoping i'll be able to cope okay. 

oooh, how scary to think if it did work eh    i've always said that after all our trying, if i actually did get pregnant, you'd be scraping me and andrew off the ceiling


----------

